
Browser as botnet, the coming war on your web browser - braxxox
https://medium.com/@brannondorsey/browser-as-botnet-or-the-coming-war-on-your-web-browser-be920c4f718
======
pwg
> What if websites borrowed compute resources from their visitor’s devices
> while they browsed as a means of distributed computing?

And this is one of the reasons why some of us run NoScript.

